# nano tank diary (download warning)



## bushie (May 7, 2006)

I thought I would do a photo journal of a nano tank in the making.

I started with an old wood plank from a pergola that was torn down.

it didn`t look like much but I knew there was potential under the several layers of paint.

















after the timber was cleaned up, i.e planed and sanded.

















cut it to size and bolt it together.


----------



## bushie (May 7, 2006)

*part2*

add a glass vase ( handmade italian glass )









a few electricals.

















3 layers of extra thick gel coat and a stainless steel suround.

















dry run
A.D.A soil, some small driftwood pieces and a few plants.
(special thanks to Graeme, Alfred and Craig for donations and / or offers of plants. muchly appreciated guys  )


----------



## bushie (May 7, 2006)

*part 3*

then.....just add water.

































photos don`t do it justice, it looks awsome up close.

unfortunately I was a bit rushed at the end and didn`t get any photo`s with the fish.
it now has one crimson red betta and one small bristlenose.
I kept an eye on the temp for a week as it has no heater, but the water temp doesn`t seem to drop below 21deg.
will have to move them come winter.
the tank was a birthday present for my mum,
so progressive updates will be difficult but I will see what we can do.
I am hoping the lilliopsis will trim down to a lawn and the riccia will grow up around the driftwood, ambulia should thicken up as a backdrop.

comments appreciated

thanks all

bushie

p.s. what started out as a small project has now become production.
I already have orders for three more :roll: 
at least I will get paid for those ones :wink:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How tall is the vase? Good think you have a pretty thick layer of soil at the bottom.

I'm just afraid your lighting won't penetrate all the way down and growing carpet plants might be a little bit troublesome for ya.

But it looks amazing! =)


----------



## bushie (May 7, 2006)

*size*

thanx mate,
approx. size is 15x15x30cm deep.
using power compact flouro 6400k x 50watt.
I`m worrying about algae with all the light over a small tank.
no co2, ferts, filter or heating and the plants are pearling away.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

30cm deep isn't too bad, actually...

You might want to try a 23w bulb instead of a 50w bulb.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good, love to see new nano projects. Your mom should love it. By my calc's your about 1.7 gal w/o anything in there. I learned my lesson on over lighting these little tanks. With 20w over .7g I created a battle with algae. I agrea with epicfish. 23w will be ok, but if you still want no Co2, no ferts, etc... I might tone that down further.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Beautiful and simple design! Is that a tropical hardwood? We can sometimes get something called Ipe wood here that looks a lot like that. It seems like a shame to have painted such nice wood, but at least you put it to good use.

If you can get Seachem's Excel down there I suggest using it if you aren't using CO2. That will help the plants a lot and reduce some of the risk of algae taking over. In any case you clearly have a winner!


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

My goodness, that's beautiful.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

aelysa said:


> My goodness, that's beautiful.


I'm thinking the same. That is one heck of a production!

- Andrew


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

beautiful diy job. I love the stainless surround you chose, and the contrasting charry dark stain. Gorgeous job!


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice design Bushie, congrats.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

That's really cool. Very innovative. It looks a lot smaller in the pics than the measurments you gave. My only small suggestion would be to hollow out the bottom a little so the vase is inset. That way it can't slide out if it gets bumped or something.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

timr said:


> That's really cool. Very innovative. It looks a lot smaller in the pics than the measurments you gave. My only small suggestion would be to hollow out the bottom a little so the vase is inset. That way it can't slide out if it gets bumped or something.


or use a 1/4" square shoe mould to border it...that would be sharp.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

cool build!!!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice i like it alot


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Nice!
I agree with Hoppy why on earth would someone paint that beautiful wood?


----------



## bigb00 (Oct 16, 2006)

i wish i knew someone as handy as you... 
this is amazing... all from a piece of wood, a vase & some lighting:icon_smil


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

This is a fantastic project! I dig it. Is it still up and functional?


----------

